# Creatine Monohydrate



## crimsondestinyx (Dec 4, 2004)

I want to get in shape for football season next year.  I wanna lose fat, gain muscle, get stronger, and get faster.  A few friends of mine, who benchpress an average of 325lbs, told me that they used Creatine Monohydrate over the summer to get those results!  Spring training starts in May, so would the Creatine make a huge impact in the time span of about 5.5 months?  I was wondering, whether or not this could be true for me and if so, did the brand of the Creatine make a difference.  I was looking for some and GNC says their 1000g tub is $40, but Musclesurf.com says their tub of the same size is $23.  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 4, 2004)

creatine monohydrate is creatine monohydrate (for the most part).  i used AST's monohydrate, and it worked very well for me.  i definitely reccomend using the stuff, just make sure to drink lots of water and keep up with the dosage, dont miss any days.


----------



## FrequentVirtue (Dec 4, 2004)

Creatine Monohydrate  isn't gunna make that much difference. For the most part it will help your muscles heal faster. Witch helps. but the key is diet more then anything. Lots of healthy ass high carb food.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 5, 2004)

FrequentVirtue said:
			
		

> Creatine Monohydrate isn't gunna make that much difference. For the most part it will help your muscles heal faster. Witch helps. but the key is diet more then anything. Lots of healthy ass high carb food.


healthy ass high carb food?

If your consistent in the gym, consistent with your diet, consistent with your creatine and water intake, you will explode on the stuff in my opinion.


----------



## FrequentVirtue (Dec 6, 2004)

Well who knows. First of all your tiny as hell. Second of all The shit never makes me explode. But then again i used M1T for like 4 cycles. SO ya big difference. Exploding to me is like going from 140 to 155 in one month. Witch ive done. I can tell you creatine Mono is no miracle drug. His friend is most likely eating like a pig and taking Lots of protein. OR its in his genetics. Some kids are born with a big build. At 325 he obviously was huge to begin with. Oh and whats the brand on musclesurf.com? I only trust Optimum. and EAS. A brand i dont trust is Weider. So like i was saying earlyier. Creatine will just retail an f load of water to help your muscle cells recover. It could also boost your endurence durring your workouts. It all depends. For me it does almost jack shit.


----------



## cartwan (Dec 1, 2006)

Creatine utilized the right way worked for me!!  You can't say how a product will work for someone because our bodies all react differently.  You are pretty smal to be giving advice on how a product works.  I weigh 235 pounds with minimal bodyfat.


----------



## vinceforheismen (Dec 1, 2006)

what position?
creatine is not going to add that much to ur bench


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 2, 2006)

DimebagDarrell said:


> creatine monohydrate is creatine monohydrate (for the most part).  i used AST's monohydrate, and it worked very well for me.  i definitely reccomend using the stuff, just make sure to drink lots of water and keep up with the dosage, dont miss any days.


actually, it's okay to miss one or two days a week, after you've been saturated.


----------



## eddied (Dec 4, 2006)

*Creatine*

I've been taking creatine on and off for 12 years and yes it does work. You need to workout hard and eat right of course but creatine will help with short bursts and recovery.

When I started taking it a few people asked if I was taking steroids because I grew so fast and in two weeks I added 10% to my bench press. The initial gains will be bigger than down the line so I would probably cycle off of it after a month and a half. I now use 4 week cycles 3 times a year but I'm an endurance athlete so I use it more to help maintain muscle through recovery.

Good Luck


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

cartwan said:


> Creatine utilized the right way worked for me!!  You can't say how a product will work for someone because our bodies all react differently.  You are pretty smal to be giving advice on how a product works.  I weigh 235 pounds with minimal bodyfat.



     

You have 2 posts and you are telling someone their advice doesnt matter because you are 235 with minimal bf. First off you wont be a natural 235 in that case unless your training consists of 20+ years. Dont put this fella down for his views, theres no sense in it.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 5, 2006)

I beg your pardon, D? I'm 6'2", with about 13-15% bodyfat and right about now I weigh in at 237 on a dry day. I compete in a drug tested org; What kind of statement is that? I expect better than that from you. Dont blast a newb just because you're 5'2", weighing in at 145 lbs after a ravioli dinner.


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm guessing if I saw photos of some these moderators or elite members... my mouth would pucker, be drawn into my stomach and blown out my ass.

Respect them.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 5, 2006)

If your aim is to increase your muscle mass through the use of creatine, i'd say that you'll see minimal results, if any. If mass is your goal, i would recommend perfecting your diet and training before using creatine. 

However, if you are playing endurance sports, for example if you are a footballer, i can highly recommend taking creatine. I have rowed for 5 years now, and started taking creatine about 4 months ago, and my 2000m and 5000m split times have dropped drastically! It also helped me recover much faster than i was used to! All in all, a great product!

Also, because i didn't have much of a clue when i first started taking it, i bought this really shit stuff, (well, its shit to me now!) but i still saw massive improvements, so you might not have to spend all that much to see a difference. BTW, take it with a sugary drink, that way it will go right into the muscles (worked for me!) and keep a load of water nearby to sip on throughout the day, cos i got some severe stomach cramps when i forgot to drink plenty of water one day!

Best thing to do is try it for yourself!  

Good luck!


----------



## ebrake74 (Dec 5, 2006)

What a question,  how much are you benching now?  I would imagine that you are repping in the 150's creatine will definately not get you to the 300's.  the only people in high school that are repping that much are linemen and maybe a few linebackers if that.  It sounds like a bunch of pipedreams, try a few years of hard work and good exercise to get to that point.


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 5, 2006)

If you are in your late teens... a 300lb. BP is easily attainable if you are at least average in build, probably within 6 months. 

You don't need _minor feeds_ like creatine for that.

Just eat big, workout hard, and rest. Even when I was in high school... some linemen were maxing over 400. They usually weighed the same though, LOL. There were no such things as you commonly hear about now.


BTW - Your friends don't average a 325BP. If they had to lower that amount to their chests in a controlled fashion... most of them would be dead without other friends taking it off.


----------



## Nicky Carts (Dec 8, 2006)

ill just tell you how creatine has worked for me the times ive taken it
1. i certainly got bigger (all my friends agreed and could tell the difference)
2. i was able to workout somewhat longer
3. my body recovered alot quicker
4. i had to eat more but that was easy cause ive always been a huge eater
5. i had to drink alot more water for sure. when i started my soccer preseason in snr. yr of HS it definately affected my running so i kinda had to stop

overall i think its one of the best supplements on the market. the only main negative is that its practically a lifetime investment. if you dont use it on the regular (obviously if you reach the stage where you clear it out thats a different story) then you will lose alot of that mass.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 8, 2006)

Nicky Carts said:


> ill just tell you how creatine has worked for me the times ive taken it
> 1. i certainly got bigger (all my friends agreed and could tell the difference)
> 2. i was able to workout somewhat longer
> 3. my body recovered alot quicker
> ...


sorry to burst your happy bubble...but the reason why #1 occurred is because of the occurrence in #4.


----------



## MuscleNYC (Dec 8, 2006)

Creatine helped be increase my lean mass WITHOUT increasing my caloric intake.   "J" suggested that another board member got bigger because he ate more.  Sounds like someone is envious of ones gains on creatine.

The research is out there and it been proven that Creatine Monohydrate does increase fat free mass, increase muscle hypertrophy, increases muscle mass, increases maximal strength and power, improves singe effort sprint performance, repitive sprint performance, improves performance during exercise of high to max intensity.  NOt very effective for edurance performance. 

The only effective proven form of Creatine MOnohydrate is of course using only PHARMACEUTICAL GRADE CREATINE MONHOHYDRATE. The use of CEE has not been proven to be of any value.   Be sure to purchase only PHARMACEUTICAL GRADE CREATINE. This form was used in most studies out there.  There are now over 200 studies out there that prove the effectiveness of this stuff.  Is effectiveness (70%)  is proven in 7 of 10 lifters who take it. 

Train smart (using periodization), eat smart, get LOTS of rest.  WIth that said, you should make great gains.  be patient as  progress will happen.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 8, 2006)

MuscleNYC said:


> Creatine helped be increase my lean mass WITHOUT increasing my caloric intake.   "J" suggested that another board member got bigger because he ate more.  Sounds like someone is envious of ones gains on creatine.
> 
> The research is out there and it been proven that Creatine Monohydrate does increase fat free mass, increase muscle hypertrophy, increases muscle mass, increases maximal strength and power, improves singe effort sprint performance, repitive sprint performance, improves performance during exercise of high to max intensity.  NOt very effective for edurance performance.
> 
> ...


Stop reading the fucking Celltech labels.


----------



## nni (Dec 9, 2006)

yes creatine mono is the only form that has been widely studied, but to use that to imply that other forms of creatine like cee, kre alk, creatine gluconate, dicreatine malate and others are useless is pure spin.

look at user feedback, many people do not respond to monohydrate, but respond to the other forms very well. is this placebo? if it was one or two suers sure, but there is too much feedback to deny this. all creatines should work if the dose is correct.


----------



## MuscleNYC (Dec 9, 2006)

nni said:


> yes creatine mono is the only form that has been widely studied, but to use that to imply that other forms of creatine like cee, kre alk, creatine gluconate, dicreatine malate and others are useless is pure spin.
> 
> I didnt say other forms of creatine are useless.  I said that there is no proof other forms of creatine are effective.  the only form that is effective that has over 200 studies done to prove its effectiveness is pharmaceutical grade creatine monohydrate.  To use other forms of creatine or other supplements, without scientific, proof is just plain foolish to me.


----------



## nni (Dec 9, 2006)

MuscleNYC said:


> I didnt say other forms of creatine are useless.  I said that there is no proof other forms of creatine are effective.  the only form that is effective that has over 200 studies done to prove its effectiveness is pharmaceutical grade creatine monohydrate.  To use other forms of creatine or other supplements, without scientific, proof is just plain foolish to me.



which is essentially what i said that you said. if that makes sense to you, then great, but you are wrong. show me the stuides that say superdrolor halodrol of other products will help you put on muscle mass? wait they dont exist, so its foolish to use then because they musnt work.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 9, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> I'm guessing if I saw photos of some these moderators or elite members... my mouth would pucker, be drawn into my stomach and blown out my ass.
> 
> Respect them.


----------

